# Childcare / nannying



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi

Is Childcare / nannying a recognised skill out in OZ? Is it good pay? Numerous positions available? I'm qualified in Childcare and have a look of experience? Would this be a good type of job to get out there? 

Any information would be most grateful

Thanks


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

I believe there is a bit of a shortage of early childhood teachers, but you'd need a recognised teaching qualification for that. You may be able to find work as a governess on a remote property which would involve some childcare and tutoring but could be quite lonely work.


----------



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for the info! Very helpful will have to look into it more

Thanks


----------



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi thanks for the search engine! Do i need a blue card to work with children?


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

I believe so, unless you just work something out with the parents, but officially the answer is yes. Even volunteers working in schools need a blue card.


----------



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks

Do u know where and how i go about getting one when im there? Also how much?

Thanks again


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

apologies, I think the bluecard might only apply to Queensland. The blue card system

I would think that having additional copies of police checks for all countries you've lived in for more than a year (that you have to do for immigration anyway) would help if you intend to work with children.


----------



## TCPtraining (May 23, 2013)

There are lots of nannying positions in Australia, but any of the agencies the place you (which is by far the best way to go) require valid Australian first aid qualifications.


----------



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree with ibu.If you can, Please get a recognized teaching qualification too. Child caring is broad, you can possibly get your self a supper job than what you're bargaining for.


----------



## megancpc (Aug 11, 2013)

Firstly I'm Aussie but live in Canada,
It's called a "working with children" check. You definitely need one. It cost around $100.00 +, you can get all the info online then lodge it as soon as you arrive in Aus as a local Post Office. My family owns a bus company in Aus and all of their drivers must have them otherwise they can not be employed. Most facilities in Aus are subject to strict accreditation standards in Aus, hence they can not employ people who don't have the appropriate documentation. I would plan to lodge this and take you're first aid coarse as soon as you land, update your resume and then start the job hunt unless of course you find and agency that is willing to help you before you get there. Another hint, in Aus we are pretty particular about immunization so bring your records with you in English otherwise you may be asked to get your shots again before starting work with kids.


----------



## TCPtraining (May 23, 2013)

Where abouts in Australia are you planning to land? I might be able to recommend some training facilities.


----------

